# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  истинный наслаждающийся

## Савелий

Харе Кришна,
 Чем и как наслаждается Параматма, если у нее нет  материальных чувств ?
 индивидуальная душа,понятно,что-то ест и чувствует вкус,слушает музыку и наслаждается, а как обстоят дела у Параматмы - истинно 
 наслаждающегося ?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Савелий!

Параматма (Кширодакашайи Вишну) относится к вишну-таттве, т.е. является полной экспансией Верховной Личности Бога:

ЧЧ Ади 5.93

«Я в почтении склоняюсь к стопам Шри Нитьянанды Рамы, частью полной экспансии которого является Гарбходакашайи Вишну. Из пупка Гарбходакашайи Вишну вырастает лотос, откуда рождается Брахма, творящий вселенную. В стебле этого лотоса покоятся все планеты вселенной.
Комментарий: 
В «Махабхарате» (Шанти-парва) сказано, что Анируддха — это тот же Прадьюмна. И Он же — отец Брахмы. Таким образом, Гарбходакашайи Вишну и Кширодакашайи Вишну являются неотличными друг от друга полными экспансиями Прадьюмны, изначального Божества, которому поклоняется рожденный из лотоса Брахма. Именно Прадьюмна наделяет Брахму способностью править вселенной. Полное описание рождения Брахмы дается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.8.15 – 16).

В «Лагху-бхагаватамрите», которая содержит описание трех пуруш, сказано, что Гарбходакашайи Вишну имеет четыре руки и что, когда Он входит в пространство вселенной и ложится на воды Молочного океана, Он становится Кширодакашайи Вишну — Сверхдушой всех живых существ, включая полубогов. В «Сатвата-тантре» говорится, что третье воплощение пуруши, Кширодакашайи Вишну, пребывает в сердце каждого в образе Сверхдуши. Это экспансия Гарбходакашайи Вишну, с помощью которой Господь являет Свои игры в материальной вселенной.»

У Кширодакашайи Вишну нет материальных чувств, но Он обладает духовными чувствами. Его бытие исполнено всевозрастающего блаженства. Также у Него есть своя планета в материальном мире, где Он принимает служение от своей извечной супруги Шри Лакшми:


Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.3.1
(3 апреля 1968, Лос-Анджелес)

«Шрила Прабхупада:  Да, этот Гарбходакашайи Вишну является отцом Брахмы, который создал все эти бесчисленные планеты. И на одной из этих планет находится Кширодакашайи Вишну. На этой планете есть океан из молока. Существуют различные океаны, как мы узнаем из Ведической литературы. Точно также как наш океан состоит из воды, есть океан из молока, есть океан из нефти. Например, здесь у вас внутри Земли находится нефть. Точно также на тех планетах есть океаны нефти, океаны молока. И в этой вселенной есть одна планета, на которой находится океан из молока. И в этом молочном океане находится другой Вишну, Кширодакашайи Вишну. Кшира означает молоко, а удака означает вода.»

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

